# Rocking r roping saddle



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Heres some pics of my Rocking R roping saddle . Never even roped off it (yet) . Just done a couple parade trail rides with it here locally . Purchased off Rocking R before they put model #'s and seat sizes on their saddles . Looks just like a modern RR model#2530 . Ordered with white (bone)rawhide pommel/swell, white (bone)behind the cantle silver laceing, and stirrups . 
This is not my first Rocking R and I don't have a pig in their race , but if anyone out there ropes on occasion off their RR or has a RR roper or even same saddle wouldn't mind to hear your good/bad or ugleys .

It was never intended when ordered to be a day in day out roper .

Found some RR reviews off H n T and they seem to be good . 

Please forgive crummy pics and background rite now I have it sitting in my travel trailer . :gallop:


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a rocking r roper. It's about 12 years old. Compared to my wade tree it isn't near as comfy but a good heavy saddle. I haven't done any heavy roping off of it. Just kind of piddling around and dragging logs and such. My biggest complaint was how stiff and heavy tge leather is. It took forever to soften it up and make it stop creaking. I know a saddle creaks but this was way past the ussual enjoyable saddle cream to an annoying loud leather creak. Other than that it's a great saddle IMHO.


----------

